# Imperial Guard alternate heads



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello there,

I am planning a new gaurd army. I want it to look a little different though. Do any of the heretics have ideas for alternate heads.

I've looked at forge world and considered elysian and cadian heads in respirators but i'm not convinced.

Thanks


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

There is always those fancy pig iron heads. Pretty cheap and good looking to. I'm typing from my phone or else I'd get you the link. Its pig iron productions, type it into google.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Pig Iron, Westwind and a bunch of others do heads with various themes.

I use Pig Iron heads on my Inquisitionstorm troopers.
I use Wargames Factory Redcoat heads and helmets on my cadians to make praetorians.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Westwind are nice and not as common as Pig Iron yet.

They do 20 heads for £3.50+ postage.

http://www.westwindproductions.co.uk/catalog/index.php?infoBox=0&cPath=126_149


----------

